

Looking for some honest feedback on Maid Referral website - aobah

Hey everyone,<p>A week ago I recently launched my new business, maidsofnj.com, a maid referral business based in NJ. I&#x27;m always looking for honest opinions on my work so I thought I&#x27;d ask you all to please give me your feedback on my website. I&#x27;d like to know what you think when you first visit the website. Does it build trust? If you were a potential customer and you need your home cleaned by a professional, would you pull out your credit card and book an appointment with us with no hesitation?<p>I&#x27;m excited to see how I can improve my website :)
======
argimenes
Hi Aaboh,

My first impressions were that the site has a clean and friendly design and is
easily navigable toward the shopping cart. In terms of reliability, as a
consumer I would be asking questions like: "How can I evaluate the quality of
your cleaning services?" or "Do I have the ability to book a specific maid,
based on other customer reviews?"

Some ways of addressing these concerns for me would be:

[1] A testimonials section from reputable sources to inspire me with the
confidence to use your service

and [2] A way for users of the service to give feedback on the quality of the
cleaning work. If I could see that 50 users gave a particular maid 8 or 9 out
of 10, I would be motivated to book that maid -- and perhaps you could charge
more for her services, based on her reputation.

Just some thoughts ...

